# Alle Berufguides!



## Soramac (25. Dezember 2007)

Guten Tag liebe Buffed.de Community,

hier gibts eine Zusammenfassung für alle Berufe auf *Deutsch*. Diese stammen alle aus dem WoW Forum.
*
Update#: Aktuallisiert auf Patch v3.0.2
*
1-300
*
NEU: Inschriftenkunde (Beta)
*

Dieser Guide ist noch nicht vollständing und stammt noch aus Beta. Bei weiteren Informationen wird der Guide aktuallisiert.


Packs: Sind 5er Pakete
Einkaufen AH:
30x Silberblatt
35x Alabasterfarbene Pigmente (Friedensblume, Silberblatt, Erdwurzel, Maguskönigskraut) in Packs (ca. 90 Kräuter)
15x Anthrazitfarbene Pigmente (Wilddorn, Flitzdistel, Beulengras, Würgetang) in Packs (ca. 40 Kräuter)
80x Goldfarbene Pigmente (Wildstahlblume, Grabmoos, Königsblut, Lebenswurz) in Packs (ca. 200 Kräuter)
70x Smaradgfarbene Pigmente (Blassblatt, Golddorn, Khadgars Schnurrbart, Winterbiss) in Packs (ca. 175 Kräuter)
10x Saphirfarbene Pigmente (Goldener Sansam, Traumblatt, Bergsilbersalbei, Pestblüte, Eiskappe) in Packs (ca. 25 Kräuter)
35x Silbrige Pigmente (Goldener Sansam, Traumblatt, Bergsilbersalbei, Pestblüte, Eiskappe) in Packs (ca. 90 Kräuter)
50x Violette Pigmente (Feuerblüte, Lila Lotus, Arthas Tränen, Sonnengras, Blindkraut, Geisterpilz, Gromsblut) in Packs (ca. 125 Kräuter)


Einkaufen Vendor:
15x Leichtes Pergament
120x Gewöhnliches Pergament
50x Schweres Pergament




1.) Tinte 'Silber' 30x -------- Bis Skill 25 (30x Silberblatt)
2.) Rolle der Intelligenz I -------- Bis Skill 40 (15x Leichtes Pergament + 15x Tinte 'Silber')
3.) Tinte 'Mondlicht' -------- Bis Skill 60 (25x Alabasterfarbene Pigmente) + (10 weitere erstellen brauch man noch)
4.) Rolle des Rückrufs -------- Bis Skill 70 (25x Leichtes Pergament + 15x Tinte 'Mondlicht')
5.) Gebleichtes Velinpapier -------- Bis Skill 80 (15x Leichtes + 15x Tinte 'Mondlicht')
6.) Tinte 'Mitternacht' -------- Bis Skill 90 (15x Anthrazitfarbene Pigmente)
7.) Glyphe 'Verjüngung' -------- Bis Skill 100 (10x Leichtes Pergament + 10x Tinte 'Mitternacht')
8.) Tinte 'Der Löwe' -------- Bis Skill 110 (15x Goldfarbene Pigmente) 65 weitere erstellen werden noch benötigt)
9.) Glyphe 'Wucherwurzeln' -------- Bis Skill 125 (20x Leichtes Pergament + 20x Tinte 'Der Löwe')
10.) Glyphe 'Heilende Berührung' -- Bis Skill 150 (30x Gewöhnliches Pergament + 30x Tinte 'Der Löwe')
11.) Tinte 'Jadefeuer' ------- Bis Skill 165 (20x Smaradgfarbene Pigmente) (50 weitere)
12.) Glyphe 'Mondfeuer' ------- Bis Skill 175 (15x Gewöhnliches Pergament + 30x Tintee 'Der Löwe')
13.) Gylphe 'Insektenschwarm' --- Bis Skill 200 (30x Gewöhnliches Pergament + 30x Tinte 'Jadefeuer')
14.) Tinte 'Himmel' ------- Bis Skill 210 (10x Saphirfarbene Pigmente + 10x Silbrige Pigmente)
15.) Glyphe 'Wiedergeburt' ------- Bis Skill 225 (20x Gewöhnliches Pergament + 40x Tinte 'Jadefeuer')
16.) Tinte 'Firmament' ------- Ohne Skill (50x Violette Pigmente) vvlt gibbet Skillpunkt
17.) Glyphe 'Zerfetzen' ------ Bis Skill 250 (25x Gewöhnliches Pergament + 25x Tinte 'Firmament')
18.) Glyphe 'Sternenfeuer' ------ Bis Skill 275 (25x Schweres Pergament + 25x Tinte 'Firmament')
19.) Tinte 'Perlmutt' ------ Ohne Skill (25x Silbrige Pigmente)
19.) Glyphe 'Schreddern' ------ Bis Skill 300 (25x Schweres Pergament + 25x Tinte 'Perlmuss') 

*[Guide] Ingenieur 1-300 *

Einkaufsliste:

90x rauer Stein (AH)
80x grober Stein (AH)
70x schwerer Stein (AH)
90x robuster Stein(AH)
50x verdichteter Stein (AH)
10x Holzgriff (Ingenieursbedarf-Händler)
29x schwacher Fluxus (EVend)
50x schweres Leder (AH)
10x Wollstoff (AH)
10x Magiestoff (AH)
33x Runenstoff (AH)
44x Kupferbarren (AH)
10x Silberbarren (AH)
55x Bronzebarren(AH)
15x Eisenbarren (AH)
4x Stahlbarren (AH)
126x Mithrilbarren (AH)
202x Thoriumbarren (AH)
----------------------------------------------------------------
Eingekauft? Dann kanns ja losgehen:
----------------------------------------------------------------

Die folgende Liste zeigt den Skill, die jeweils zu bauenden Sachen und die (Ressourcen pro Stück)

0: Folgendes einkaufen:
- Schmiedehammer
- Muster: grünes/rotes/blaues Feuerwerk (erhältlich in BB, IF, OG) 40s
- Muster: Thoriumapparat (IF, OG) 1g
- Muster: Thoriumröhre (Everlook) 1g40s

1-40: raues Sprengpulver, alles verkaufen. (1x rauer Stein)

41-50: Handvoll Kupferbolzen, wird für 66-75 gebraucht. (1x Kupferbarren)

51: Bogenlichtschraubenschlüssel (6x Kupferbarren)

52-65: Kupferröhre, 10St. werden für 66-75 gebraucht. (2x Kupferbarren, 1x schwacher Fluxus)

66-75: raues Schießeisen, alles verkaufen (1x Kupferröhre, 1x Handvoll Kupferbolzen, 1x Holzgriff)

76-95: grobes Sprengpulver, 20St. für 121-125 aufheben. (1x grober Stein)

96-105: Silberkontakt, jeweils 5St. für 121-125, 146-150 und 191-195 aufheben. (1x Silberbarren)

106-120: Bronzeröhre, alle verkaufen. (2x Bronzebarren, 1x schwacher Fluxus)

121-125: kleine Bronzebombe, alle verkaufen. (1x Wollstoff, 1x Silberkontakt, 4x grobes Sprengpulver, 2x Bronzebarren)

126-145: schweres Sprengpulver, 10St. für 146-150, 50St. für 150-175, 15St. für 191-195 aufheben. (1x schwerer Stein)

146-150: große Bronzebombe, alle verkaufen. (2x schweres Sprengpulver, 3x Bronzebarren, 1x Silberkontakt)

150-175: blaues, grünes oder rotes Feuerwerk, alles verkaufen. (1x schweres Leder, 1x schweres Sprengpulver)

176: gyromatischer Mikroregler (4x Stahlbarren)

177-190: robustes Sprengpulver, 10St. für 206-210, 15St. für 211-225, 16 St. für 236-245, 20St. 246-250 aufheben. (2x robuster Stein)

191-195: große Eisenbombe (3x Eisenbarren, 3x schweres Sprengpulver, 1x Silberkontakt)

196-205: Mithrilröhre, alle verkaufen (3x Mithrilbarren)

206-210: 10x instabiler Auslöser , 10St. für 236-245 aufheben. (1x Mithrilbarren, 1x Magiestoff 1x robustes Sprengpulver)

211-225: stark einschlagende Mithrilgeschosse, alle verkaufen. (1x Mithrilbarren, 1x robustes Sprengpulver)

226-235: Mithrilgehäuse, 20St. für 236-245 benötigt. (3x Mithrilbarren)

236-245: hochexplosive Bombe, alle verkaufen.(2x Mithrilgehäuse, 1x instabiler Auslöser, 2x robustes Sprengpulver)

246-250: Gyro-Mithrilgeschoss, alle verkaufen.(2x Mithrilbarren, 2x robustes Sprengpulver)

251-260: dichtes Sprengpulver, alle aufheben. (2x verdichteter Stein)

261-290: Thoriumapparat, verkaufen oder für spätere High-End Rezepte aufheben. (3x Thoriumbarren 1x Runenstoff)

[285-300] Thoriumpatronen, falls Rezept vorhanden ist. (2x Thoriumbarren, 1x dichtes Sprengpulver).

290-300: Thoriumröhre, verkaufen oder für spätere High-End Rezepte aufheben. (6x Thoriumbarren)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das ganze sollte in 3-5 Stunden erledigt sein und Ihr seid Ingenieur auf 300. Gratulation!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


*[Guide] Juwelenschleifen 1-300*

Benötigte Waren 1-300:
Unedle Metalle:
Kupferbarren / Copper Bar 240
Bronzebarren / Bronze Bar 120
Eisenbarren / Iron Bar 40
Mithrilbarren / Mithril Bar 60
Thoriumbarren / Thorium Bar 275

Edle Metalle:
Goldbarren / Gold Bar 110
Echtsilberbarren / Truesilver Bar 30

Edelsteine:
Malachit / Malachite 30
Geringer Mondstein / Lesser Moonstone 30
Schattenedelstein / Shadowgem 100
Jade 35
Citrin / Citrine 40
Sternrubin / Star Ruby 65
Aquamarin / Aquamarine 35
Großer Opal / Large Opal 40
Azerothianischer Diamant / Azerothian Diamond 20
Gewaltiger Smaragd / Huge Emerald 20

Anderes:
Fläschchen Mojo / Flask of Mojo 50
Großer Fangzahn / Large Fang 10

Rezepte:
Alle Rezepte können beim entsprechenden Lehrer geskillt werden.

Produktionsweg:
Skill / Rezept Anzahl
1-20 / Feiner Kupferdraht / Delicate Copper Wire 20
20-50 / Malachitanhänger / Malachite Pendant 30
50-70 / Bronzefassung / Bronze Setting 20
70-80 / Dicke Bronzehalskette / Thick Bronze Necklace 10
80-100 / Band der Schwermut / Gloom Band 20
100-130 / Ring des Zwielichts / Ring of Twilight Shadows 30
130-135 / Barbarisches Eisenhalsband / Barbaric Iron Collar 5
135-150 / Goldener Drachenring / Golden Dragon Ring 15
150-180 / Filigranarbeit aus Mithril / Mithril Filigree 30
180-200 / Goldring der Macht / Golden Ring of Power 20
200-210 / Echtsilberring des Kommandanten / Truesilver Commander's Ring 10
210-220 / Aquamarinsiegel / Aquamarine Signet10
220-225 / Aquamarinanhänger des Kriegers 7 Aquamarine Pendant of the Warrior 5
225-235 / Thoriumfassung / Thorium Setting 10
235-260 / Rubinanhänger des Feuers / Ruby Pendant of Fire 25
260-280 / Einfacher Opalring / Simple Opal Ring 20
280-290 / Leuchtendes Thoriumband / Glowing Thorium Band 10
290-300 / Smaragdring des Löwen / Emerald Lion Ring 10


Benötigte Waren:
Unedle Metalle:
Thoriumbarren / Thorium Bar 60

Edle Metalle:
Arkanitbarren / Arcanite Bar 20

Edelsteine:
Gewaltiger Smaragd / Huge Emerald 20
Azerothianischer Diamant / Azerothian Diamond 20

Anderes:
Essenz des Lebens / Living Essence 40
Mächtiges Mojo / Powerful Mojo 40

Rezepte:
Lebendiger Smaragdanhänger / Living Emerald Pendant -> Lehrer
Halskette des Diamantturms / Necklace of the Diamond Tower -> Qia (Winterquell / Winterspring) für 1G 35S



*
[Guide] Schmiedekunst 1-300 *


1 - 25
Rauer Wetzstein (1 x Rauen Stein) x 50

25 - 45
Rauer Schleifstein (2 x Raue Steine) x 20

45 - 75
Kupferener Kettengürtel (6 x Kupferbarren) x 30

75 - 80
Grober Schleifstein (2 x Grobe Steine) x 10

80 - 100
Runenverzierter Kupfergürtel (10 x Kupferbarren) x 20

100 - 105
Silberrute (1 x Silberbarren, 2 x Raue Schleifsteine) x 5

105 - 125
Raue bronzene Gamaschen (6 x Bronzebarren) x 20

125 - 150
Schwerer Schleifstein (3 x Schwere Steine) x 50

150 - 155
Goldrute (1 x Goldbarren, 2 x Grobe Schleifsteine) x 5

155 - 165
Grüne Eisengamaschen (8 x Eisenbarren, 1 x Schwerer Schleifstein, 1 x Grüner Farbstoff) x 10

165 - 185
Grüne Eisenarmschienen (6 x Eisenbarren, 1 x Grüner Farbstoff) x 20

185 - 200
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5 x Stahlbarren, 2 x Schwerer Schleifstein) x 15

200 - 210
Robuster Schleifstein (4 x Robuster Stein) x 20

(An dieser Stelle war ein Link zu einem Thread im Englischen Forum. In dem die Mithril Orden Quest Reihe beschrieben wurde. Diese Quests geben einem Rezepte, die es etwas billiger machen Schmiedekunst zu skillen)

210 - 215
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5 x Stahlbarren, 2 x Schwerer Schleifstein) x 5

215 - 235
Stahlplattenhelm (14 x Stahlbarren, 1 x Robuster Schleifstein) x 20

Alternativ kannst du auch los schreiten und dir die Mithrilschuppenarmschienen kaufen. Für die Horde bei Gharash in den Sümpfen des Elends. Allianzer begeben sich zu Harggan im Hinterland. Der Weg dorthin dauert zwar ne Weile, aber es ist um einiges günstiger als der Stahlplattenhelm.


235 - 250
Mithrilhelmkappe (10 x Mithrilbarren, 6 x Magiestoff ) x 15
Wenn du Glück genug hast und die Mithrilsporen Pläne zu bekommen, dann mach diese bis 275 wo sie grau werden. Es ist der billigste Weg zu skillen. Leider sind die Pläne ziemlich teuer im AH geworden seitdem TBC raus ist.

250 - 260
Verdichteter Wetzstein (1 x Verdichteter Stein ) x 20

260 - 270
Rüstungsschmiede machen folgendes:
Erdgeschmiedete Gamaschen (16 xMithrilbarren, 2 x Erdenkern) x 10

Waffenschmiede machen etwas von den genannten Dingen:
Leichte Erdgeschmiedete Klinge (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Erdenkern) x 10
Leichter Glutgeschmiedeter Hammer (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Herz des Feuers) x 10
Leichte Himmelsgeschmiedete Axt (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Odem des Windes) x 10

Während du die mats für den 260-270 part farmst, habe ein Auge auf das AH. Vielleicht kannst du da die Thoriumarmschienen oder den Gürtel ersteigern. Diese sind um einiges leichter und billiger zu machen.

270 - 295
Imperiale Plattenarmschienen (12 x Thoriumbarren) x 25

295 - 300
Imperiale Plattenstiefel (18 x Thoriumbarren) x 5


Ungefähr benötigte Materialien:

210 x Raue Steine
380 x Kupferbarren
230 x Grobe Steine
5 x Silberbarren
180 x Bronzebarren
190 x Schwerer Stein
5 x Goldbarren
200 x Eisenbarren
30 x Grüner Farbstoff
380 x Stahlbarren
80 x Robuster Stein
310 x Mithrilbarren (270 x Wenn du Waffenschmied bist)
20 x Verdichteter Stein
390 x Thoriumbarren
20 x Erdenkern (wenn du Waffenschmied bist dann werden es 40x Erdenkern oder 40x Herz des Feuers oder 40x Odem des Windes oder eine Kombination dieser drei)



* [Guide] "Das tapfere Schneiderlein" 1-375 *



Viel Spaß/Erfolg damit!!

001-050: Leinenstoffballen
051-065: Blaues Leinenhemd
066-085: Vestärktes Leinen Cape
086-105: Wollstoffballen
106-110: Graues Wollhemd
111-125: doppelt genähte Wollschultern
126-145: Seidenstoffballen
146-155: Azurblaue Seidenkapuze
156-165: Dunkles Seidenhemd (Das Rezept findet ihr bei nem Händler in Duskwood oder im AH eures Vertrauens. Hordies finden das Rezept in Hillsbrad oder im Alterac)
166-170: Seidenes Stirnband
171-175: formelles weißes Hemd
176-185: Magiestoffballen
186-205: Purpurrote Seidenweste
206-215: Purpurrote Seidenpantalons
216-230: Schwarze Magiestoffhandschuhe
231-235: Lavendelfarbenes Hemd
236-245: Magiestoffstirnband
246-250: rote Magiestofftasche
251-260: Runenstoffballen
261-270: Runenstoffgürtel
271-285: Hellstoffhandschuhe
286-295: Hellstoffumhang
296-300: Runenstoffstirnband
301-325: Netherstoffballen
326-340: Magieerfüllter Netherstoffballen
341-345: Netherstoffstiefel
346-360: Netherstofftunika (aber ab 355 gelb, trotzdem kostengünstiger)
361-375: magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe oder -tunika (Rezept vom Seherposten im Schattenmondtal, nicht BoP, am besten disenchanten lassen, ab 370 gelb)

Materialkosten:

140 Leinenstoff
165 Wollstoff
760 Seidenstoff
450 Magiestoff
750 Runenstoff
2280 Netherstoff

75 grobe Fäden
150 feine Fäden
70 Seidenfäden
90 Runenfäden

30 Netherweberseide
180 arkaner Staub
10 Eisenweberseide
30 Goldbarren

n bissl Farbstoff und anderer Krimskrams 


* [Guide] Verzauberkunst 1-351 (375) *


Wir brauchen von 1-351 folgende Mats:

Entzauberbar:
148x Seltsamer Staub
1x Geringe Magieessenz
42x Große Magieessenz
15x Kleiner gleißender Splitter
71x Seelenstaub
2x Große Astralessenz
29x Geringe Mystikeressenz
7x Große Mystikeressenz
99x Visionenstaub
20x Geringe Netheressenz
15x Große Netheressenz
5x Kleiner strahlender Splitter
30x Traumstaub
45x Illusionsstaub
90x Geringe ewige Essenz
35x Große ewige Essenz
9x Kleiner glänzender Splitter
8x Großer glänzender Splitter
23x Geringe Planaressenz
48x Große Planaressenz
108x Arkaner Staub
8x Großer Prismasplitter


Verschiedenes:
1x Kupferrohr
35x Einfaches Holz
1x Silberrute
1x Goldrute
1x Schillernde Perle
1x Echtsilberrute
1x Schwarze Perle
5x Aquamarin
1x Arkanitrute
1x Goldene Perle
1x Teufelseisenrute
10x Alptraumranke
10x Magieerfüllte Phiole
1x Adamantitrute


Rezepte: (Alles was mit *** gekennzeichnet ist sind Rezepte)
Runenverzierte Arkanitrute - Moonglade
Überragendes Zauberöl - Shattrath, Manawebrahmen
Runenverzierte Adamantutrute - Höhllenfeuer Halbinsel im Tempel von Telhamat





Wir Verzaubern von 1-351 folgendes:

1-2 ist der Skill , Verzauberung , Menge für 1x , Menge Komplett in Klammern

1-2 Runenverzierte Kupferrute --- 1 Kupferrohr, 1 Seltsamer Staub, 1 Geringe Magieessenz
2-75 Armschiene – Schwache Gesundheit --- 1 (73) Seltsamer Staub
75-110 Großer Magiezauberstab --- 1 (35) Große Magiessenz, 1 (35) Einfaches Holz
110-111 Runenverzierte Silberrute --- 1 Silberrute, 6 Seltsamer Staub, 3 Große Magieessnz
111-115 Armschiene - Schwache Beweglichkeit --- 2 (8) Seltsamer Staub, 1 (4) Große Magieessenz
115-130 Zweihandwaffe - Schwacher Einschlag --- 4 (60) Seltsamer Staub, 1 (15) Kleiner gleißender Splitter
130-155 Armschiene - Geringe Ausdauer --- 2 (50) Seelenstaub
155-156 Runenverzierte Goldrute - 1 Goldrute, 1 Schillernde Perle, 2 Große Astralessenz, 2 Seelenstaub
156-175 Schild - Geringe Ausdauer --- 1 (19) Geringe Mystikeressenz, 1 (19) Seelenstaub
175-185 Armschiene - Willenskraft --- 1 (10) Geringe Mystikeressenz
185-200 Armschiene - Stärke --- 1 (15) Visionenstaub
200-205 Brust - Großes Mana --- 1 (5) Große Mystikeressenz
205-206 Runenverzierte Echtsilberrute - 1 Echtsilberrute, 1 Schwarze Perle, 2 Große Mystikeressenz, 2 Visionenstaub
206-215 Umhang - Große Verteidigung --- 3 (27) Visionenstaub
215-225 Umhang - Widerstand --- 1 (10) Geringe Netheressenz
225-230 Handschuhe - Beweglichkeit --- 1 (5) Geringe Netheressenz, 1 (5) Visionenstaub
230-240 Stiefel - Ausdauer --- 5 (50) Visionenstaub
240-245 Stiefel - Schwaches Tempo --- 1 (5) Kleiner strahlender Splitter, 1 (5) Aquamarin, 1 (5) Geringe Netheressenz
245-260 Armschiene - Große Stärke --- 2 (30) Traumstaub, 1 (15) Große Netheressenz
260-275 Armschiene - Große Intelligenz --- 3 (45) Geringe ewige Essenz
275-290 Handschuhe - Große Beweglichkeit --- 3 (45) Geringe ewige Essenz, 3 (45) Illusionsstaub
***290-291 Runenverzierte Arkanitrute --- 1 Arkanitrute, 1 Goldene Perle, 10 Illusionsstaub, 4 Große ewige Essenz, 2 Großer glänzender Splitter
291-300 Brust – Erhebliches Mana --- 3 (27) Große ewige Essenz, 1 (9) Kleiner glänzender Splitter
300-301 Runenverzierte Teufelseisenrute --- 1 Teufelseisenrute, 4 Große ewige Essenz, 6 Großer glänzender Splitter
301-310 Brust - Mana wiederherstellen --- 2 (18) Geringe Planaressenz, 2 (18) Arkaner Staub
310-315 Handschuhe - Sprengkraft --- 1 (5) Geringe Planaressenz, 4 (20) Arkaner Staub
315-320 Handschuhe - Sturmangriff --- 8 (40)Arkaner Staub
320-340 Brust - Erhebliche Willenskraft --- 2 (40) Große Planaressenz
***340-350 Überragendes Zauberöl --- 3 (30) Arkaner Staub, 1 (10) Alptraumranke, 1 (10) Magieerfüllte Phiole
***350-351 Runenverzierte Adamantutrute --- 1 Adamantitrute, 8 Große Planaressenz, 8 Großer Prismasplitter, 1 Urmacht



Liste der Lehrer:
Allianz:

Geselle 1-75 Ironforge 60,45
Experte 75-150 Ironforge 60,45
Fachmann 150-225 Wald von Elwyn – Turm von Azora 64,70
Meister 225-300 Uldaman
Großmeister 300-375 Höllenfeuerhalbinsel 54,67

Horde:

Geselle 1-75 Orgrimmar 53,38
Experte 75-150 Orgrimmar 53,38
Fachmann 150-225 Steinkrallengebirge 50,58
Meister 225-300 Uldaman
Großmeister 300-375 Höllenfeuerhalbinsel 53,37





Ab Skill 351 wird es zu Teuer wenn man die Mats kaufen würde und Farmen ist gar unmöglich.
Es gibt verschiedene Drop Rezepte wie 30 Intelligenz auf Waffe oder 40 Zaubermacht die man Farmen kann und im Handelschat anbieten kann um den Skill weiter zu Treiben. 


*
[Guide] Schmiedekunst 300-375 *

300 - 305
Teufelseisengewichtsstein (1 x Teufelseisenbarren, 1 x Netherstoff) x 5

305 - 320
Teufelseisenplattengürtel (4 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 15

320 - 325
Teufelseisenplattenschuhe (6 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 5

325 - 330
Geringe Rune der Abschirmung (1 x Adamantitbarren) x 10

330 - 335
Teufelseisenbrustplatte (10 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 5

335 - 340
Adamantitbeil (8 x Adamantitbarren) x 5
Anmerkung: Das ist ein limitiertes Rezept welches von folgenden Händlern verkauft wird:
Aaron Hollmann - Shattrath
Arras – Die Exodar
Eriden - Silbermond

340 - 350
Geringe Rune des Schutzes (1 x Adamantitbarren) x 20
Notiz: Das ist ein limitiertes Rezept welches von folgenden Händlern verkauft wird:
Mari Steinhand - Wildhammerfeste (Schattenmondtal)
Rohok - Thrallmar (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)

350 - 360
Adamantitgewichtsstein (1 x Adamantitbarren, 2 x Netherstoff) x 20
Benötigt einen wohlwollenden Ruf bei der „Expedition der Cenarius“ welcher ziemlich einfach zu erreichen ist.

Notiz:von 360 an wird es schwerer Rezepte zu finden die dich im Skill vorrantreiben, da Trainer dir der Standard Trainer nicht alles beibringt. Alles was dich über 360 hinnaus bringt ist ein Rezept das du druch einen Random Drop erhalten hast oder eine Ruf-Belohnung ist. Die Zwei besten und billigsten Wege sind die, Seher oder Aldor Ruf zu bekommen, denn dort bekommt man Rezepte die den Skill üver 360 bringen.

Aldor Ruf:

360 - 370
Flammenbannhandschuhe (8 x Teufelseisenbarren, 4 x Urwasser, 4 x Urfeuer) x 10
Benötigt wohlwollenden Ruf bei Aldor und es ist beim Kauf Seelengebunden

370 - 375
Flammenbannbrustplatte (16 x Teufelseisenbarren, 6 x Urwasser, 4 x Urfeuer) x 5
Benötigt Respektvollen Ruf bei Aldor und das Rezept ist ebenfalls Seelengebunden


Seher Ruf:

360 - 375
Verzauberter Adamantitgürtel (2 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren, 8 x Arkaner Staub, 2 x Große Prismatische Splitter) x 20
Benötigt freundlichen Ruf bei den Sehern und das Rezept ist Seelengebunden beim Kauf

Alternativ kann man auch in die Auchenaikrypta gehen und hoffen, dass das Rezept für die Teufelsstahlhandschuhe droppt:

360 - 375
Teufelsstahlhandschuhe (6 x Teufelsstahlbarren) x 15


Ungefähr benötigte Materialien:


Aldor Ruf:

294 x Teufelseisenbarren
90 x Adamantitbarren
45 x Netherstoff
70 x Urwasser
60 x Urfeuer


Seher Ruf:

134 x Teufelseisenbarren
90 x Adamantitbarren
45 x Netherstoff
40 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren (Das sind 400 x Adamantitbarren)
160 x Arkaner Staub
40 x Großer Prismatischer Splitter


*
 [Guide] Ingenieurskunst 300 - 375 *



300 - 310
Du wirst 40x Teufelseisengehäuse brauchen, 60 x Eine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen und 45 x Elementarsprengpulver, also erstelle diese Sachen zuerst um auf Skill 310+ zu kommen.

310 - 320
Teufelseisenbombe (1 x Teufelseisengehäuse (3 x Teufelseisenbarren), 2 x Eine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen (1 x Teufelseisenbarren) 1 x Elemental Blasting Powder (1 x Feuerpartikel, 1 x Erdpartikel)) x 10

320 - 335
Teufelseisenmuskete (2 x Thoriumröhre (12 x Thoriumbarren), 3 x Teufelseisengehäuse (9 x Teufelseisenbarren), 4 x Eine Handvoll Teufelseisenbolzen (4 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 15

Alternativ: 325 - 335
Werkzeugkasten aus Teufelseisen (1 x Teufelseisengehäuse (3 x Teufelseisenbarren), 5 x Teufelseisenbarren, 2 x Eine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen (1 x Teufelseisenbarren)) x10
Danke an Durin vom Realm Baelgun für diesen Tipp!

335 - 350
Weißes Rauchsignal (1 x Netherstoff), 1 x Elementarsprengpulver (1 x Feuerpartikel, 1 xErdpartikel)) x 25

EDIT: Mehrere Spieler merkten an, dass sich mit dem Weißen Rauchsignal z.T. sehr günstig viel weiter skillen läßt.

350 - 355
Gehärtetes Adamantitrohr (3 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren) x 15

355 - 360
Ultraspektropische Enthüllungsbrille (4 x Schweres Knotenhautleder, 2 x Khoriumbarren, 2 Tiefenperidot, 2 x Kleiner Prismaspiltter) x 5

An diesem Punkt angekommen empfehle ich niemandem, weiterzumachen, bis Blizzard die Ingenieurskunst überarbeitet hat.
Wie auch immer, wenn du der Meinung bist, du möchtest weiter machen, dann bereite dich auf die wahrscheinlich 15 am schwierigsten zu erreichenden Skillpunkte aller Berufe vor.


Bevorzugter Weg:
360 - 375
Khoriumzielfernrohr (1 x Gehärtetes Adamantitrohr (3 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren), 4 x Khoriumbarren, 2 x Dämmerstein) x 15

Die Dropchance auf das Rezept von einem Bogenschützen des Sonnenzorns (nicht ganz 0,1%) an der Manaschmiede Duro ist unterirdisch. In anbetracht der Kosten, die entstehen, wenn man einen anderen Weg wählt, ist es die Zeit zu farmen allemal Wert.

Alternativer Weg:
360 - 375
Teufelsstahlschiesseisen (1 x Gehärtetes Adamantitrohr (3 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren), 4 x Teufelseisenstabilisator, 4 x Eine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen) x 15

Wie erwartet ist auch hier die Dropchance des Rezepts extrem niedrig. Zu bekommen ist das Rezept bei den Ingenieuren der Schicksalsschmiede im Konstruktionslager Groll im Schergrat. Verglichen mit den anderen beiden Wegen, ist dies allerdings der billigste. Khoriumzielfernrohre warden sich allerdings höchstwahrscheinlich sehr viel besser verkaufen lassen als Teufelsstahlschiesseisen, da diese eigentlich nur für Schutz-Krieger interessant sind.

360 - 375
Extremsichtbrille (4 x Schweres Knotenhautleder, 2 x Khoriumbarren, 2 x Nachtauge, 2 x Großer Prismasplitter) x 15
Man ahnt es, die Dropchance für das Rezept steht den anderen in nichts nach. Zu bekommen ist das Rezept bei den Waffenschmieden der Mo’arg in der Feste der Legion im Schattenmondtal.

Wenn du es bis 375 geschafft hast, hast du meinen allergrößten Respekt, den wohl härtesten Beruf in WoW zu ausgelernt zu haben.

Vorraussichtlich benötigte Materialien

255 x Teufelseisenbarren
35 x Feuerpartikel
35 x Erdpartikel
20 x Schweres Knotenhautleder
70 x Khoriumbarren
10 x Tiefenperidot
10 x Kleiner Prismasplitter
45 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren
30 x Dämmerstein
25 x Netherstoff
180 x Thoriumbarren 

*Alchemie 1 -375*

Einkaufsliste( aus AH oder selbst farmen mit Kräuterkunde)
65x[Friedensblume]
40x[Silberblatt]
75x[Maguskönigskraut]
100x[Wilddornrose]
15x[Beulengras]
55x[Würgetang]
25x[Wildstahlblume]
30x[Lebenswurz]
30x[Königsblut]
45x[Golddorn]
65x[Sonnengrass]
35x[Khadgar's Schnurrbart]
45x[Blindkraut]
60x[Goldener Sansam]
20x[Bergsilbersalbei]
60x [Teufelsgras]
40x [Zottelkappe]
40x [Netherblüten]
40x [Traumwinde]
40x [Alptraumranke]

Benötigte Rezepte:
Schwacher Heiltrank - Trainer
Schwacher Verjüngungstrank - Trainer
Geringer Heiltrank - Trainer
Elixier der Weisheit - Trainer
Heiltrank - Trainer
Elixier der Verteidigung - Trainer
Großer Heiltrank - Trainer
Elixier der Beweglichkeit - Trainer
Überragender Heiltrank - Trainer
Elixier der großen Intelligenz - Trainer
Elixier der großen Beweglichkeit - Trainer
Überragender Manatrank - Vendor
Erheblicher Heiltrank - Vendor
Flüchtiger Heiltrank - Trainer
Schleichtank - Vendor
Erstklassiger Heiltrank - Trainer
Erheblicher Trank des traumlosen Schlafs - Vendor

Benötigte Piolen (NPC):
115x[Leere Phiole]
100x[Verbleite Phiole]
90x[Kristallphiole]
100x [Magieerfüllte Phiole]

Anleitung:
Crafte 40 Schwache Heiltränke bis level 40. AUFHEBEN!
Crafte 25 Schwache Verjüngungstränke bis level 65.
Crafte 25 Geringe Heiltränke bis level 90.
Crafte 25 Elixiere der Weisheit bis level 115.
Crafte 15 Heiltränke bis level 130.
Crafte 25 Elixiere der Verteidigung bis level 155.
Crafte 30 Große Heiltränke bis level 185.
Crafte 30 Elixiere der Beweglichkeit bis level 215.
Crafte 20 Überragende Heiltränke bis level 235.
Crafte 15 Elixiere der großen Intelligenz bis level 250.
Crafte 15 Elixiere der großen Beweglichkeit bis level 265.
Crafte 15 Überragende Manatränke bis level 280.
Crafte 20 Erhebliche Heiltränke bis level 300.
Crafte 15 Flüchtiger Heiltrank bis level 315
Crafte 15 Schleichtank bis level 330
Crafte 20 Erstklassiger Heiltrank bis level 350
Crafte 25 Erheblicher Trank des traumlosen Schlafs (Achtung wird ab 370 Grün und wird daher vermutlich mehr Carften benötigen. Ist aber immer noch am günstigsten)



Allianz-Trainer
Großmeister: Alchimist Grabbel (Ehrenfeste - Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)

Horde-Trainer
Großmeister: Apotheker Antonivich (Thrallmar - Höllenfeuerhalbhinsel)



Spezialisierung

Ab eurem Skill von 325 und Level 68 könnt ihr bei drei Lehrern eine Spezialisierung erlernen, die euch bei Glück einen Procc verschafft.
Ihr geht jeweils zu euren Alchimiegroßmeistern in Thrallmar bzw. in die Ehrenfeste und holt euch dort eine der drei zur Auswahl stehenden Quests ab; man kann auch direkt zu den Meistern gehen.

Meister der Elixiere - abzugeben bei Lorokeem in Shattrath (zu finden auf dem Baum hinter der Seherbank)
Meister der Transmutation - abzugeben bei Zarevhi in der Sturmsäule
Meister der Tränke - abzugeben bei Lauranna Thar'Well in der Zuflucht des Cenarius

Aufgaben
Für Lorokeem müsst ihr in die Höhlen der Zeit: Schwarzer Morast und von den Bewahrerinnen der Zeitrisse und den Fürsten der Zeitrisse 10 Essenzen der Unendlichkeit sammeln und ihm - 5 Elixiere der erheblichen Verteidigung + 5 Elixiere der erheblichen Beweglichkeit + 5 Elixiere des Meisters bringen.
Erhebliche Beweglichkeit bekommt ihr als Rufbelohnung in Thrallmar//Ehrenfeste, Wohlwollend
Erhebliche Verteidiung bekommt ihr von Haalrun in der Zuflucht des Cenarius

Zarevhi möchte von Euch 4 Urmächte haben... dunno.gif

Lauranna Thar'Well schickt Euch in die Festung der Stürmeotanikum, wo ihr Hochbotaniker Freywinn den Naturführer des Botanikers entwenden dürft. Außerdem möchte sie von Euch je 5 Erstklassige Heiltränke und 5 Erstklassige Manatränke + 5 Erhebliche Tränke des traumlosen Schlafs.


Fläschchen und Kessel

Neben den alten Flasks (Fläschchen) gibt es in BC auch Neue zu erlernen. Die Besonderheit liegt allerdings darin, dass man diverse Flasks nicht mehr einfach kaufen kann oder finden kann, sondern das man sie durch Herstellen von Tränken/Elixiere entdecken kann.
Unter anderem kann man folgende Flasks und folgenden Trank durch ein "Geistesblitz" entdecken:

- Fläschchen der Stärkung
- Fläschchen der mächtigen Wiederherstellung
- Fläschchen des blendenden Lichts
- Fläschchen des reinen Todes
- Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs
- Erstklassiger Verjüngungstrank



* [Guide] Erste Hilfe 1 - 375*


Materialliste

150 Leinenstoff
125 Wollstoff
140 Seidenstoff
90 Magiestoff
70 Runenstoff

Nach Skill 300:
120 Runenstoff
80 Netherstoff

Die Mengenangaben sind sehr vom Zufall abhängig, ich habe deshalb etwas aufgerundet. Orangene Rezepte geben immer einen Skillpunkt, gelbe Rezepte geben ganz selten mal keinen Skillpunkt und grüne Rezepte geben häufiger mal keinen Skillpunkt.


Lehrling

Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer* und lerne Erste Hilfe. Man benötigt Lvl 5.

# Stelle Leinenverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 1 - 40 her.



Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer und lerne Schwere Leinenverbände herzustellen.

# Stelle Schwere Leinenverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 41 - 50 her.



Geselle

Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer und lerne Erste Hilfe Geselle. Man benötigt lvl 10.

# Stelle Schwere Leinenverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 51 - 80 her.



Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer und lerne Wollverbände und Gegengift herzustellen.

# Stelle Wollverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 81 - 115 her.



Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer und lerne Schwere Wollverbände herzustellen.

# Stelle Schwere Wollverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 116 - 125 her.



Experte

H: Gehe in die Düsterm*#!*@en und kaufe das Experten Erste Hilfe Buch von Balai Lok'Wein um 1 Gold (Brackenwall Village) [am besten direkt alle Bücher kaufen] Man benötigt lvl 20.

A: Gehe ins Arathihochland und kaufe das Experten Erste Hilfe Buch von Deneb Walker um 1 Gold (Burg Stormgarde) [am besten direkt alle Bücher kaufen] Man benötigt lvl 20.

# Stelle Schwere Wollverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 126 - 150 her.



Geh zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer und lerne Seidenverbände herzustellen.

# Stelle Seidenverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 151 - 180 her.



H: Gehe in die Düsterm*#!*@en und kaufe das Buch: „Handbuch: Schwerer Seidenverband“ von Balai Lok'Wein um 22 Silber ( Brackenwall Village)

A: Gehe ins Arathihochland und kaufe das Buch: „Handbuch: Schwerer Seidenverband“ von Deneb Walker um 22 Silber (Burg Stormgarde)

# Stelle Schwere Seidenverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 181 - 210 her.



H: Gehe in die Düsterm*#!*@en und kaufe das Buch: „Handbuch: Magiestoffverband“ von Balai Lok'Wein um 50 Silber ( Brackenwall Village)

A: Gehe ins Arathihochland und kaufe das Buch: „Handbuch: Magiestoffverband“ von Deneb Walker um 50 Silber (Burg Stormgarde)

# Stelle Magiestoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 211 - 225 her.



Fachmann

H: Spreche mit Arnok im Tal der Geister/Orgrimmar. Er wird dich zu Doktor Gregory Victor in Hammerfall, Arathi Hochland schicken, wo du Erste Hilfe Fachmann erlernen kannst.

A: Spreche mit Nissa Firestone in Eisenschmiede. Sie wird dich zu Doktor Gustav VanHowzen in Theramore, Düsterm*#!*@en schicken, wo du Erste Hilfe Fachmann erlernen kannst

Mit Level 35 und Erste Hilfe Skill 225 bekommt man eine Quest um die Fachmannstufe erreichen zu können.

Quest: Selektion

Man muss 15 Patienten in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge heilen bevor 6 von ihnen sterben.
Du wirst in einem Raum mit 6 Liegen sein und am besten stellt man sich so hin, dass man alle im Auge hat (z.B. in der Mitte des Raums). Benutze "V" um die Lebensleiste der Patienten zu sehen. Man bekommt besondere “Triage” Verbände (am besten auf einen HotKey legen) um mit ihnen "schwerstverletzte Soldaten -> dann "schwerverletzte Soldaten" -> und dann "verletzte Soldaten" zu heilen. Schwerstverletzte Patienten werden öfter mal sterben bevor man mit Bandagieren fertig ist. Also am besten direkt sterben lassen wenn man sie nicht direkt nachdem sie gespawnt sind heilen kann. Am besten den nächsten Patienten auswählen bevor man mit dem aktuellen fertig ist und dann nur noch HotKey drücken. "Verletzte Soldaten" sterben auch nach einer gewissen Zeit, also vergiss nicht auch diese zu heilen, wenn seit längerer Zeit kein "schwerstverletzter oder schwerverletzter Soldat" mehr gespawnt sind.

Man muss die Quest-Bandagen benutzen oder man wird fehlschlagen. Die Questbandagen sind anschließend nicht zu gebrauchen und auch nicht verkaufbar.


# Stelle Magiestoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 226 - 240 her.



H: Spreche mit Doktor Gregory Victor in Hammerfall, Arathi Hochland um Schwere Magiestoffverbände zu lernen.

A: Spreche mit Doktor Gustav VanHowzen in Theramore, Düsterm*#!*@en um Schwere Magiestoffverbände zu lernen.

# Stelle Schwere Magiestoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 241 - 260 her.



H: Spreche mit Doktor Gregory Victor in Hammerfall, Arathi Hochland um Runenstoffverbände zu lernen.

A: Spreche mit Doktor Gustav VanHowzen in Theramore, Düsterm*#!*@en um Runenstoffverbände zu lernen.

# Stelle Runenstoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 261 - 290 her.



H: Spreche mit Doktor Gregory Victor in Hammerfall, Arathi Hochland um Schwere Runenstoffverbände zu lernen.

A: Spreche mit Doktor Gustav VanHowzen in Theramore, Düsterm*#!*@en um Schwere Runenstoffverbände zu lernen.

# Stelle Schwere Runenstoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 291 - 300 her.

# Stelle Schwere Runenstoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 301 - 330 her. Ab Skill 320 wird das Rezept grün.



H: Geh in die Falkenwacht/ Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und kaufe das Buch „Handbuch: Netherstoffverband“ von Aresella um 2 Gold.

A: Geh in das Tempel von Telhamat/ Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und kaufe das Buch „Handbuch: Netherstoffverband von Burko um 2 Gold.

# Stelle Netherstoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 331 - 360 her.



H: Geh in die Falkenwacht/ Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und kaufe das Buch „Handbuch: Schwerer Netherstoffverband“ von Aresella um 4 Gold.

A: Geh in das Tempel von Telhamat/ Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und kaufe das Buch „Handbuch: Schwerer Netherstoffverband von Burko um 4 Gold.

# Stelle schwere Netherstoffverbände vom Fertigkeitslevel 361 - 375 her.

Ab Skill 360 wird das Rezept "Netherstoffverband" grün und gibt selten einen Skillpunkt, deshalb lieber schwere Netherstoffverbände herstellen, auch wenn sie 2x Netherstoff erfordern.



*Die Erste Hilfe Lehrer für Lehrlinge und Gesellen befinden sich meist in den Hauptstädten oder in ihrer Umgebung. Im Zweifelsfall einfach die Stadtwachen fragen. Kann ein Lehrer einem nichts mehr beibringen, weist er den Weg zum nächsten Lehrer.



Wozu ist Erste Hilfe gut?

Um sich selbst und andere Mitspieler schnell und effektiv, ohne sich hinsetzen zu müssen, nach einem Kampf zu heilen. Die Benutzung der Verbände erfordert auch die Fertigkeit Erste Hilfe und zwar wie folgt:

Leinenverband = Skill 1, heilt 66 Schaden in 6 Sekunden

Schwerer Leinenverband = Skill 20, heilt 114 Schaden in 6 Sekunden

Wollverband = Skill 50, heilt 161 Schaden in 7 Sekunden

Schwerer Wollverband = Skill 75, heilt 301 Schaden in 7 Sekunden

Seidenverband = Skill 100, heilt 400 Schaden in 8 Sekunden

Schwerer Seidenverband = Skill 125, heilt 680 Schaden in 8 Sekunden

Magiestoffverband = Skill 150, heilt 800 Schaden in 8 Sekunden

Schwerer Magiestoffverband = Skill 175, heilt 1104 Schaden in 8 Sekunden

Runenstoffverband = Skill 200, heilt 1360 Schaden in 8 Sekunden

Schwerer Runenstoffverband = Skill 225, heilt 2000 Schaden in 8 Sekunden

Netherstoffverband = Skill 300, heilt 2800 Schaden in 8 Sekunden

Schwerer Netherstoffverband = Skill 325, heilt 3400 Schaden in 8 Sekunden


Das Bandagieren ist ein Kanalisierungseffekt und bricht ab sobald der Heiler oder der Verletzte Schaden nimmt.


Weitere Rezepte

Gegengift: Ziel wird bis Stufe 25 von Giften geheilt. Erhältlich beim Lehrer

Starkes Gegengift: Ziel wird bis Stufe 35 von Giften geheilt. Das „Handbuch: Starkes Gegengift“ ist ein Weltdrop.

Mächtiges Gegengift: Ziel wird bis Stufe 60 von Giften geheilt. Die „Formel: Mächtiges Gegengift“ ist für 10 Gold bei den Argentumrüstmeistern in den ÖPL erhältlich, wenn man mit ihnen „wohlwollend“ ist. 


Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß bei den Berufen skillen

mfg
soramac


----------



## Myhordi (28. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist denn hier der lederer?


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Januar 2008)

Krass. Mehr zu sagen gibts nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LifeSteal (3. Januar 2008)

hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mehr sag ich dazu nich, da ich grad berufe neu lerne ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und das hilft mir sehr dabei alchi skillen
viva la alchi^^


----------



## TuPaC_X (10. Januar 2008)

Super Guide danke...
dennoch muss ich sagen du hättest es dir anschaun solln nachdem du es reinkopiert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon seit längerer Zeit musst du für berufe skilln z.b. nicht mehr nach ulda oder sonst wo hingehn. Bis skill 300 alles in den Hauptstädten. Von 300 ab in Shattrat. Aber noch ma danke so nen Guide hat sich glaub ich jeder gewünscht.


----------



## Bluheim (13. Januar 2008)

schade kein lederverarbeitung dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ansonsten super^^


----------



## Morolof (14. Januar 2008)

also ab ca. 265 gibts in uc schild große ausdauer oder so das kostet nu 10 Traumstaub und ab 285 in Moonglade Umhang Rüstung das kostet nur 8Traumstaum ist erheblich günstiger so zu skillen weil keine ewige esenzen gebraucht werden


----------



## Ordimir (14. Januar 2008)

Ich vote fürn Sticky  *vote*



> schade kein lederverarbeitung dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist ein Lederverarbeitungs Guide erschienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Minathúl


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (14. Januar 2008)

Hi, 

naja ... 
Das alles funzt aber *nur*, wenn man genügend Gold im Inventar hat ^^
Sicherlich ist es sehr gut für den etwas erfahrenen Spieler ( wegen der Einkaufsliste ).
Allerdings sehe ich folgende kritische Aspekte:

 - man sollte sich mit den Preisen im AH auskennen
 - genug Gold haben um das alles für seinen jeweiligen Beruf zu kaufen
 - nicht wirklich optimal für für den der es wirklich braucht ( Spielanfänger ) 
 - wer genug Gold hat, ist auch "erfahren" genug ohne Hilfe auf 300 zu skillen ( Vorteil hier : die detailierte Einkaufsliste )
 - für BC hätte es optimiert werden müssen

Dennoch sicherlich recht hilfreich )

Edit: nur 1 Beispiel zum Thema : Genug Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau mal im AH was 35x Große ewige Essenz / 8x Großer glänzender Splitter  / 90x Geringe ewige Essenz
 kosten ^^  
Kann sich kein Spielanfänger leisten, der sich grad sein erstes epic Reitmount geholt hat ...


----------



## mazze3333 (14. Januar 2008)

Der fehlt noch:
Lederverarbeitung (1-55):

1-45: Leichtes Rüstungsset
Benötigte Materialien: 50x Leichtes Leder

45-55: Handgewebter Lederumhang
Benötigte Materialien: 20x Leichtes Leder

Insgesamt: 70x Leichtes Leder

Lederverarbeitung (55-135):

55-100: Geprägte Lederhandschuhe
Benötigte Materialien: 135x Leichtes Leder

100-120: Feiner Ledergürtel
Benötigte Materialien: 120x Leichtes Leder

120-135: Dunkle Lederstiefel
Benötigte Materialien: 60x Mittleres Leder

Insgesamt: 255x Leichtes Leder, 60x Mittleres Leder

Lederverarbeitung (135-225):

135-155: Dunkle Lederhosen
Benötigte Materialien: 240x Mittleres Leder

155-165: Lederhandschuhe des Hügelwächters
Benötigte Materialien: 140x Mittleres Leder

165-180: Schweres Rüstungsset
Benötigte Materialien: 75x Schweres Leder

180-190: Barbarische Schultern
Benötigte Materialien: 80x Schweres Leder, 10x Geschmeidiger Schwerer Balg

190-195: Barbarischer Harnisch
Benötigte Materialien: 70x Schweres Leder, 5x Eiserne Gürtelschnalle

195-205: Schwärzliche Armschienen
Benötigte Materialien: 160x Schweres Leder

205-220: Dickes Rüstungsset
Benötigte Materialien: 75x Dickes Leder

220-225: Stirnband des Nachtschleichers
Benötigte Materialien: 25x Dickes Leder

Insgesamt: 380x Mittleres Leder, 385x Schweres Leder, 10x Geschmeidiger Schwerer Balg, 5x Eiserne Gürtelschnalle, 100x Dickes Leder

(Anmerkung: Behaltet 6x Dicke Rüstungssets und 2x Sitrnband des Nachtschleichers für die Lederverarbeitungsquest)

Nehmt dann alle Wildlederquests in Feralas bei Jangdor Flinkschreiter (http://wow.buffed.de/?n=7854) an. Wenn ihr diese beendet habt, könnt ihr in folgender Reihenfolge weitermachen.

Lederverarbeitung 225-239:

225-227: Schildkrötenschuppenbrustplatte
Benötigte Materialien: 12x Dickes Leder, 24x Schildkrötenschuppen, 2x Schwerer Seidenfaden

227-229: Schildkrötenschuppenhandschuhe
Benötigte Materialien: 12x Dickes Leder, 16x Schildkrötenschuppen

229-230: Tunika des Nachtschleichers
Benötigte Materialien: 14x Dickes Leder

230-232: Stirnband des Nachtschleichers
Benötigte Materialien: 20x Dickes Leder

232-233: Schildkrötenschuppenarmschienen
Benötigte Materialien: 16x Dickes Leder, 24x Schildkrötenschuppen, 2x Schwerer Seidenfaden

233-235: Schildkrötenschuppenhelm
Benötigte Materialien: 28x Dickes Leder, 48x Schildkrötenschuppen, 2x Schwerer Seidenfaden

235-237: Hose des Nachtschleichers
Benötigte Materialien: 28x Dickes Leder

237-239: Schuhe des Nachtschleichers
Benötigte Materialien: 32x Dickes Leder

Insgesamt: 162x Dickes Leder, 112x Schildkrötenschuppen, 6x Schwerer Seidenfaden

Geht nun zu Se'Jib und werdet Stammeslederer (http://wow.buffed.de/?n=78719)

Lederverarbeitung 239-300:

239-240: Wildlederumhang
Benötigte Materialien: 12x Dickes Leder, 2x Wildranke, 1x Geschmeidiger Dicker Balg

240-241: Wildlederhelm
Benötigte Materialien: 10x Dickes Leder, 2x Wildranke, 1x Geschmeidiger Dicker Balg

241-250: Hose des Nachtschleichers
Benötigte Materialien: 126x Dickes Leder

250-265: Schuhe des Nachtschleichers
Benötigte Materialien: 240x Dickes Leder

265-285: Tückische Lederarmschienen
Benötigte Materialien: 160x Unverwüstliches Leder

285-300: Tückisches Lederstirnband
Benötigte Materialien: 180x Unverwüstliches Leder

Lederverarbeitung 300-350:

300-305: Knotehautleder
Benötigte Materialien: 25x Knotenhautlederfetzen

305-310: Knotenhaut Rüstungsset
Benötigte Materialien: 20x Knotenhautleder

310-320: Wilde draenische Handschuhe
Benötigte Materialien: 90x Knotenhautleder

320-330: Dicke draenische Schuhe
Benötigte Materialien: 100x Knotenhautleder

330-340: Dicke draenische Weste
Benötigte Materialien: 140x Knotenhautleder

340-350: Geschuppte draenische Stiefel
Benötigte Materialien: 120x Knotenhautleder, 20x Teufelsschuppen

Lederverarbeitung 350-375:

350-360: Schweres Knotenhautrüstungsset
Benötigte Materialien: 30x Schweres Knotenhautleder

360-365: Reitgerte
20x Schweres Knotenhautleder, 5x Urmacht, 30x Arkaner Staub, 5x Kleiner prismatischer Splitter

365-370: Trommeln der Schlacht
Benötigte Materialien: 30x Schweres Knotenhautleder, 20x Dickes Grollhufleder

370-375: Trommeln der Panik
Benötigte Materialien: 30x Schweres Knotenhautleder, 20x Teufelsbalg


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2008)

Danke das du es hinzugefügt hast, aber im Forum gibts ja schon ein Lederer daher habe Ich den weggelassen.


----------



## angrydope (28. Januar 2008)

moin, feiner thread, besten dank

beim schneidern "286-295: Hellstoffumhang" ist ab 290 gelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (3. Februar 2008)

mhh muss ich noch nach uldaman?? oder gehts net adners?


----------



## Tirkari (3. Februar 2008)

Geht auch, wenn du wen findest, der dich nach Shattrath portet oder mit weiterskillen wartest, bis du groß genug bist, um selber in die Scherbenwelt zu gehen (letzteres würd ich dir nicht empfehlen, weil du damit doch eine recht lange Durststrecke hättest und dann auch nur noch mühsamer oder teurer an deine Verzauberungsmats kommen würdest, die du noch zum skillen brauchst)
Aber mindestens bei den Sehern auf der Terrasse findest du dort einen Lehrer, der dir alles beibringen kann, was du bei Lehrern lernen kannst (ob und wenn wo bei Aldor weiß ich net, da hab ich keinen Char - dürfte aber nur für Draenai relevant sein, die sind glaub ich vor dem Quest , wo man sich für Seher oder Aldor entscheidet (ab lvl 60?), unfreundlich oder sogar feindlich bei den Sehern und können daher bei denen glaub ich nicht handeln oder lernen)


----------



## Nehro (13. Februar 2008)

vielen dank für die guides  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2008)

Nehro schrieb:


> vielen dank für die guides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neophytee (17. Februar 2008)

verdammt!! Lange gesucht ! NIE gefunden! BIG THX super!! dann kann das skillen ja beginnen ^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich danke dir das hab ich gesucht


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2008)

/push


----------



## Crâshbâsh (24. März 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> mhh muss ich noch nach uldaman?? oder gehts net adners?




nope du kannst alles auch in Shattrath lernen


----------



## sanlar (27. März 2008)

Hallo Soramac,

genau sowas hat hier gefehlt, gute Arbeit....
hab hier noch eine Erweiterung, ist auch aus dem WoW-Forum, evt kannst du deins ja anpassen


Alchemie 1 -375

Einkaufsliste( aus AH oder selbst farmen mit Kräuterkunde)
65x[Friedensblume]
40x[Silberblatt]
75x[Maguskönigskraut]
100x[Wilddornrose]
15x[Beulengras]
55x[Würgetang]
25x[Wildstahlblume]
30x[Lebenswurz]
30x[Königsblut]
45x[Golddorn]
65x[Sonnengrass]
35x[Khadgar's Schnurrbart]
45x[Blindkraut]
60x[Goldener Sansam]
20x[Bergsilbersalbei]
60x [Teufelsgras]
40x [Zottelkappe]
40x [Netherblüten]
40x [Traumwinde]
40x [Alptraumranke]

Benötigte Rezepte:
Schwacher Heiltrank - Trainer
Schwacher Verjüngungstrank - Trainer
Geringer Heiltrank - Trainer
Elixier der Weisheit - Trainer
Heiltrank - Trainer
Elixier der Verteidigung - Trainer
Großer Heiltrank - Trainer
Elixier der Beweglichkeit - Trainer
Überragender Heiltrank - Trainer
Elixier der großen Intelligenz - Trainer
Elixier der großen Beweglichkeit - Trainer
Überragender Manatrank - Vendor
Erheblicher Heiltrank - Vendor
Flüchtiger Heiltrank - Trainer
Schleichtank - Vendor
Erstklassiger Heiltrank - Trainer
Erheblicher Trank des traumlosen Schlafs - Vendor

Benötigte Piolen (NPC):
115x[Leere Phiole]
100x[Verbleite Phiole]
90x[Kristallphiole]
100x [Magieerfüllte Phiole]

Anleitung:
Crafte 40 Schwache Heiltränke bis level 40. AUFHEBEN!
Crafte 25 Schwache Verjüngungstränke bis level 65.
Crafte 25 Geringe Heiltränke bis level 90.
Crafte 25 Elixiere der Weisheit bis level 115.
Crafte 15 Heiltränke bis level 130.
Crafte 25 Elixiere der Verteidigung bis level 155.
Crafte 30 Große Heiltränke bis level 185.
Crafte 30 Elixiere der Beweglichkeit bis level 215.
Crafte 20 Überragende Heiltränke bis level 235.
Crafte 15 Elixiere der großen Intelligenz bis level 250.
Crafte 15 Elixiere der großen Beweglichkeit bis level 265.
Crafte 15 Überragende Manatränke bis level 280.
Crafte 20 Erhebliche Heiltränke bis level 300.
Crafte 15 Flüchtiger Heiltrank bis level 315
Crafte 15 Schleichtank bis level 330
Crafte 20 Erstklassiger Heiltrank bis level 350
Crafte 25 Erheblicher Trank des traumlosen Schlafs (Achtung wird ab 370 Grün und wird daher vermutlich mehr Carften benötigen. Ist aber immer noch am günstigsten)



Allianz-Trainer
Großmeister: Alchimist Grabbel (Ehrenfeste - Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)

Horde-Trainer
Großmeister: Apotheker Antonivich (Thrallmar - Höllenfeuerhalbhinsel)



Spezialisierung

Ab eurem Skill von 325 und Level 68 könnt ihr bei drei Lehrern eine Spezialisierung erlernen, die euch bei Glück einen Procc verschafft.
Ihr geht jeweils zu euren Alchimiegroßmeistern in Thrallmar bzw. in die Ehrenfeste und holt euch dort eine der drei zur Auswahl stehenden Quests ab; man kann auch direkt zu den Meistern gehen.

Meister der Elixiere - abzugeben bei Lorokeem in Shattrath (zu finden auf dem Baum hinter der Seherbank)
Meister der Transmutation - abzugeben bei Zarevhi in der Sturmsäule
Meister der Tränke - abzugeben bei Lauranna Thar'Well in der Zuflucht des Cenarius

Aufgaben
Für Lorokeem müsst ihr in die Höhlen der Zeit: Schwarzer Morast und von den Bewahrerinnen der Zeitrisse und den Fürsten der Zeitrisse 10 Essenzen der Unendlichkeit sammeln und ihm - 5 Elixiere der erheblichen Verteidigung + 5 Elixiere der erheblichen Beweglichkeit + 5 Elixiere des Meisters bringen.
Erhebliche Beweglichkeit bekommt ihr als Rufbelohnung in Thrallmar//Ehrenfeste, Wohlwollend
Erhebliche Verteidiung bekommt ihr von Haalrun in der Zuflucht des Cenarius

Zarevhi möchte von Euch 4 Urmächte haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lauranna Thar'Well schickt Euch in die Festung der Stürmeotanikum, wo ihr Hochbotaniker Freywinn den Naturführer des Botanikers entwenden dürft. Außerdem möchte sie von Euch je 5 Erstklassige Heiltränke und 5 Erstklassige Manatränke + 5 Erhebliche Tränke des traumlosen Schlafs.


Fläschchen und Kessel

Neben den alten Flasks (Fläschchen) gibt es in BC auch Neue zu erlernen. Die Besonderheit liegt allerdings darin, dass man diverse Flasks nicht mehr einfach kaufen kann oder finden kann, sondern das man sie durch Herstellen von Tränken/Elixiere entdecken kann.
Unter anderem kann man folgende Flasks und folgenden Trank durch ein "Geistesblitz" entdecken:

- Fläschchen der Stärkung
- Fläschchen der mächtigen Wiederherstellung
- Fläschchen des blendenden Lichts
- Fläschchen des reinen Todes
- Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs
- Erstklassiger Verjüngungstrank

Seit dem Patch 2.2 gibt es im Spiel Kessel für alle Resistenzen durch "Geistesblitz" zu erlernen. Diese kann man im Schlachtzug aufstellen und bieten 25 Anwendungen von Erheblichen XXXX-Schutztränken




so dann mal frohes blubbern^^


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2008)

Ich danke Dir.

Habe es editiert.


----------



## Qlimarius (8. April 2008)

jop geil gemacht.. hilft bestimmt weiter.. was mich noch interessieren würde ist was es ca. kostet den Beruf auf 300 zu bringen....
muss ja kein genauer wert sein... geht ja auch gar nicht is ja auf jedem Realm verschieden... aber so ungefähr könnte man das ja ausrechnen oder?


----------



## Jagertee (8. April 2008)

Kommt sicher drauf an, welchen Beruf Du meinst. Ich hab mit meinem Priest vor einer Woche umgelernt auf Verzauberer und bin nach dem Guide gegangen. Hat mich bis 300 ca. 500g gekostet......


----------



## Qlimarius (9. April 2008)

Ich meinte nur dass es interessant wär das zum Guide dazu zu schreiben

Einfach dass wenn man überlegt den Beruf zu wechseln, sich schonmal darauf vorbereiten kann... 

ich werde meinen Beruf ersma nich mehr wechseln hab schon Genug Schotter in vz gesteckt^^


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## The Anvil (30. Mai 2008)

Blutelfen können bei VZ sich durch den +10 Bonus entsprechend anders orientieren also zb. mit skill 321 Handschuhe - Sprengkraft verzaubern oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Master93 (14. Juni 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage zur Schmiedekunst, wo kriegt man die Pläne für das Teufelsstahlset her?


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2008)

Master93 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zur Schmiedekunst, wo kriegt man die Pläne für das Teufelsstahlset her?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus den Arkatraz vom Entfesselter Verdammnisbringer mit einer 3,9% Droppchance




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus den Auchenaikrypta vom Mönch der Auchenai mit einer 0,9% Droppchance




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus dem Schattenlabyrinth vom Fanatiker der Kabale mit einer 0,7% Droppchance 


@The Anvil: Ja, das ist richtig.


mfg
soramac


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2008)

/push   (26 Juni 2008)


----------



## Versace83 (28. Juni 2008)

jo...super guides, nur wie schon erwähnt wurde, wurde nicht so sehr auf den Geldbeutel von denen, die keinen reichen Main haben geachtet.
Ich bin juwi und kann mir keine 110 Barren Gold leiseten... und selbst farmen ist unmöglich ^^


----------



## Assari (7. Juli 2008)

Hi Soramac

Erstmal Super Guide!

hat wer von euch nen Kürschner Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Ich hab kP wo ich hin kann zum skillen


----------



## lakiller (9. Juli 2008)

kürschnern kannste eig alles kürschnern was orange ist, wobei ich echt nich weis wie man da zuwenig haben kann wenn man immer alles brav häutet^^


----------



## xFraqx (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass die meisten Guides immer zu wenig Mats berechnen . Würde an deiner Stelle nochmal bei den Mats mal 10 - 20 drauftun und nicht Copy & Paste aus dem WoW Forum. Ansonsten gut gemacht , vllt noch übersichtlicher gestalten.


----------



## Baazul (11. Juli 2008)

Sehr, SEHR hilfreicher thread, danke.

Du hast mir das Juwe skillen leichter gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (17. Juli 2008)

Kann man Lederverarbeitung auch noch anders skillen von 370 - 375?

Bin dort erst neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimegolem (28. Juli 2008)

Hiho wäre cool wenn ein Beta Testa ungefähre angaben geben könne was man für Schriftgelehrter braucht so von 1-300


----------



## EviLKeX (30. Juli 2008)

wirklich guter guide war sehr hilfreich bei lederer skilln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanlar (27. August 2008)

/push

so eine Arbeit sollte nicht untergehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EviLKeX (21. September 2008)

*hoch schieben* lasst ihn leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2008)

*akuallisiert*


----------



## McBandel (13. September 2009)

Wo bekomm ich das rezept für juwe "Filigranarbeit aus Mithril " ?


----------

